# Goldfische jagen Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe



## Keep (11. Juli 2006)

Ich brauche mal wieder euren Expertenrat...

Seit heute morgen um halb sechs __ spinnen meine Goldfische...
Sie jagen schon die ganze Zeit ein und den selben Artgenossen durch die Gegend, schieben ihn halber aus dem Wasser und drehen ihn um 360 Grad, schwimmen ihm zu 10. hinterher usw...

ist das eine Art spiel??? Wenn er einmal eine Verschnaufpause hat, schwimmt er ganz normal und hat auch eine ganz normale Färbung, keine Krankheit zu sehen...

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich weiß nicht, was ich mit ihm machen soll der arme Kerl 

Gruß René


----------



## Nadinche83 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

huhu, 

also ich weis es zwar nicht, aber ich würd einfach mal sagen die balzen  

meine Goldfische machen das auch als mal sehr heftig, da tut mir der Fisch auch immer leid


----------



## Keep (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Die kleinen Schlingel *lach*

Alles klar, thx  

Gruß René


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

alles Schweinskram ! 1


----------



## astro (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Haben die bei mir auch mit einem Fisch gemacht. 

Jetzt habe ich einen Schwung neuer Fische...


----------



## Lurch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Hi1 
Da gibt es bald eine Tauffeier.
Hoffentlich ast du genug Namen parat. 

gleich vorweg 
ich gratuliere dir.


----------



## Keep (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Ich hatte schonmal das Glück in meinem alten Teich 

Dass das im Neuen gleich so weitergeht, gleich nach 4 Wochen... prima 

Bilder gibt es dann, wenn meine Baustelle mit dem Wasserfall fertig ist...

Gruß René


----------



## Schubi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. Voll am jagen die Goldis. Damit´s nicht so langweilig wird( annahme von mir) schwimmt neben dem Goldfisch auch ein Schubunkin hinter dem gejagten Fisch her. Manchmal auch mehrer Schubis. Warte jetzt nur drauf das die Kois auch noch mitmachen und der Frosch der seit ein paat Tagen bei mir im Teich ein neues Zuhause gefunden hat. 
Na, dann heißts abwarten und Tee trinken.  

armin


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Hallo Armin,

es wurde an anderer Stelle schon öfters erwähnt, dass Shubunkis nur eine weitere Zuchtform der Goldfische sind (wie Sarasas z.B.)... die können also miteinander  
Der Koi hingegen nicht-der frißt sich höchstens an den Eiern satt.


----------



## Schubi (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Ja, das mit den Kois und dem Frosch war auch ironisch gemeint. Schon klar das die nicht Artverwadt sind. 
Trotzdem danke! 
Wo legen denn die Goldis ihre Eier ab? 


armin


----------



## Sabine22076 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Hallo Armin,

sag mal hattest du mit den Koi`s im Teich auch schon mal Goldfischnachwuchs?
Kenne das Verhalten von meinen Golfischen und __ Shubunkin, vermute aber das die Koi sämtliche Eier zusammengefuttert haben. 
Bis jetzt habe ich nämlich noch keinen jungen Fisch entdeckt, und die Kaulquappen die ich drinnen hatte, :__ nase: na ja, Mahlzeit und 
danke meinten sie.

Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Schubi (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Goldfische jagen  Goldfisch durch die Gegend! Hilfe*

Da der Teich und die Fischen neu sind kann ich dazu nix sagen. Hatte auch in meinem alten Teich keinen Nachwuchs, obwohl da kein Koi drinnen war. 
Meld mich sobal ich was neues hab. 

mfg armin


----------

